# Asus Transformer USB print?



## 5150 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out home to print with usb via my HP office jet G85. It looks like most apps only support wireless printing, as my printer doesn't I have been trying to figure out how to print through usb. Anybody figure this out yet?:_con:


----------



## DowntownRDB (Aug 23, 2011)

5150 said:


> I've been trying to figure out home to print with usb via my HP office jet G85. It looks like most apps only support wireless printing, as my printer doesn't I have been trying to figure out how to print through usb. Anybody figure this out yet?:_con:


5150, Unfortunately, in my opinion, Android has failed with respect to USB not being supported by printers. I keep reading where there are a number of printing soloutions coming soon but to date none of them seem to propose to support USB.

There are a number of apps that will allow printing over WiFi. I use Printershare and it works very well.

Wish I had a fix for you being able to print via USB.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Downtown RDB and input. Hopefully usb printing will have an update soon.


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm using Cloud Print very successfully...it's awesome, but I do think it's dependent on wifi.

How would you print USB...? Cable the TF directly to your printer? In that case, why not cable to your computer and print from TF through computer's print driver?

:erm:


----------

